# Hornsub firing through wall?



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

Setting up my theater, and was thinking about cutting a hole in the wall to an adjacent unfinished laundry room to allow my horn subs mouths to exit into the room. Then fabbing up a nice matching grill. It would be the right side wall, a little less than a foot from the corner. It is actually 2 mirrored stacked horns with the mouths coupled in the middle. The opening would be about 16" wide, and around 30" tall, and starting about 16" off the floor. This would save valueable floor space. My room is 12w, 16l and 7h. Need to know if anyone sees anything wrong with this setup. I am worried about the wall these will be firing through rattling like crazy. The wall is drywall on one side, and just the studs on the other. Any cheap tips for minimizing the vibration? I really want to try this, cause it would be a very clean setup. Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It could work if you can seal the horn to the wall. Otherwise, it's going to have additional resonances from the other space. Also, I'd want to do a lot of experimentation IN the room to finalize the best position for it before cutting holes in my walls only to find out that the sub would yield better and smoother response another foot over for instance. Once you cut a hole, you're kinda limited in fixing bass anomolies via sub movement.

Bryan


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You could add horizontal bracing between the studs to stiffen the wall and then run a bead of liquid nails where the studs and bracing meet the drywall. What are you using for horns?


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

That sounds easy and cheap! Worth a try.
I am using 2 Fitzmaurice Table Tubas.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I've heard of them. What sub did you use?


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I used 1 MCM 8" sub in each. They are pricey at 35 bucks each.:bigsmile:


----------

